# How Come??



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

How come my down scan doesn't work like this while drop shotting for smallmouth? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153124302038999


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea! How come? That's the new panoptix! Pretty cool! That fish also put up a hell of a fight! Lol!


----------

